# Harbor freight band saw



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Normally I buy better but pressed for cash right now.There is a 14' band saw at Harbor Freight on sale for about $360.00.I found a nearly new one on C/L for $125.00.Wadya think? An ok one to hold me over?Itchy


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you check Grizzly.com? They aren't much more $$ than HF, but the quality is way better.


....of course, the CL one would kick butt for $125 if it's in good shape.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Itchy I had one like 12 years ago and I wasn't impressed. It may be better now but I doubt they changed that much. If you do get the one on craigslist it may be worth it but if you decide to buy new Grizzley is one everyone likes and I really like my Craftsman Professional. Christmas sales are around the corner and maybe after Christmas sales if you wanted to wait that long.

I just looked at the Grizzley 14" 3/4 hp is $470 with shipping. It is probably the same as the HF with a little more polish. they are both made in China have the same size motor and probably guide blocks. Grizzley's next step up is 2hp and the Craftsman is a 1 hp but both ot those have guide bearings top and bottom. Craftsman is $560 not on sale and the Grizzley 2hp is $970 with shipping on sale. 

If it was me I'd go with the Craftsman Professional (oh I did) :laughing:
or the used HF. if going new wait for a sale if you can.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I would wait for a used name brand on CL.

I just picked up a 14" Delta, cast iron, and made in the U.S.A. $ 200.

Parts are readilly available if needed.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Just missed a new 12" Jet with shop fox base on wheels for $150 on C/L.Dernit


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Another place to keep a look out is your local newspaper. They may have a tool/machine section in the classifieds. Here, I can go online to our local newspaper's classifieds and even do a "search". It's worth a try.












 









.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Boy Gary, that's a tough one. $125 for a decent bandsaw is a real steal, provided it really is "almost new" and doesn't have any problems. Like everyone else, I'd rather go with high quality / reasonably priced unit, but when bucks are tight ...


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Found another on C/L its a grizzly G0555 for $300 still in the box?


----------



## In-com-plete (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd offer the guy $250 or $275 for the GO555. I know there's a lot of people that love their hf bandsaw. But IMO, that Grizzly is worth the extra cash. Even if he's firm on that $300.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have an old JET that's similar to the HF model. I hate it. It frustrates me to no end. The upgrades and mods and time spent might make it worth it to save a little more for a better saw. That Grizzly sounds like a fair deal, especially if there's no shipping involved.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> Itchy I had one like 12 years ago and I wasn't impressed. It may be better now but I doubt they changed that much. If you do get the one on craigslist it may be worth it but if you decide to buy new Grizzley is one everyone likes and I really like my Craftsman Professional. Christmas sales are around the corner and maybe after Christmas sales if you wanted to wait that long.
> 
> I just looked at the Grizzley 14" 3/4 hp is $470 with shipping. It is probably the same as the HF with a little more polish. they are both made in China have the same size motor and probably guide blocks. Grizzley's next step up is 2hp and the Craftsman is a 1 hp but both ot those have guide bearings top and bottom. Craftsman is $560 not on sale and the Grizzley 2hp is $970 with shipping on sale.
> 
> ...


I would stay away from the Craftsman, judging by the picture it has the same guides that my 12" has and they are a real pistol to adjust and the blades are are odd ball size and difficult to replace. :thumbdown:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Got the Grizz G0555 for $300 and still in the box.Drove 35 each way to pick it up.Didnt try to talk him down cause I checked grizz compamy online and I think it was $499 + shipping.Amazon was $450+ shipping.Thanks for all the advice.Itchy


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

SWEET! :thumbsup:

Waitin on pics!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You got a good deal Itchy.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Bob Willing said:


> I would stay away from the Craftsman, judging by the picture it has the same guides that my 12" has and they are a real pistol to adjust and the blades are are odd ball size and difficult to replace. :thumbdown:


Wood magazine or popular woodworking rated it very high when I was looking. I think best value or best tool and it was up against Rikon, Jet, Grizzley etc. plus I've had it for 2-3 years. Blades are available from Sears, online or at any Machine sales center. (99 3/4")

I did have a little trouble readjusting the bottom guides when switching from 3/8" to a 3/4" blade but I think I have it down now. I'm very happy with mine and I'm pretty sure the 12" saw is not in the professional line so some things are probably different. 

I'm pretty sure that Bill (Woodnthings) has the 14" like I do and he likes it also. Although he probably has 3 or 4 bandsaws like he does table saws.:laughing:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Its 06:30 and Im like a kid waiting to open my xmass gifts.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Grats! I know that when mine came in, I skipped dinner ignored my wife (at great personal risk), and stayed in the shop until I had that thing assembled, adjusted, and cutting wood!

Now all you need is the riser block, a resaw blade and some fat logs!


----------



## In-com-plete (Oct 28, 2010)

Itchy Brother said:


> Got the Grizz G0555 for $300 and still in the box.Drove 35 each way to pick it up.Didnt try to talk him down cause I checked grizz compamy online and I think it was $499 + shipping.Amazon was $450+ shipping.Thanks for all the advice.Itchy


Well congrats on your new saw. I hope you like it. Don't have a bandsaw yet but that one is going to get a hard look when I'm in the market.

You got a great deal on it. I would have felt him out on the price, maybe told him your wife has you on a tight tool budget (which is what I always tell them) and see if he'd come down. The worst he could say is no. But $300 is fabulous. Saved yourself a couple hundy. :thumbsup:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Sweet deal, IB!:yes: I'm like you, I can't wait to get a machine set up and tuned up.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I could have told him that I'm terminal and only have 6 months left to live and that Im runnung out of money cause of the chemo.The guy said he was moving and seemed to be choking up a bit.I just couldnt,I guess im getting to be an old softie.Itchy


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

While I really like my HF 14" band saw now, I have a ton of time and effort put into it to get it to basically where you started with that Grizzly... The G0555 next to never comes up on CL around here... Great saw score though...


----------



## WoodRic (Jun 17, 2009)

Congrats on the saw!
Even at $300 ya done good!
My wife would have gone with me, and she has no mercy, nor shame about haggling prices. She used to embarrass me, but now I just step back, and let her do her thing. 

I'm going to be looking to add a band saw (possibly in the spring), and that's one of them I'm looking at. I hope I can get as good a deal when the time comes.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

On the way home,the car in front of me hit a deer.They were standing there watching it thrash around in the middle of the road.Kinda wish I had something to finish it off with but they probably would have taken my plate # and this being California I'd probably went to Jail for it.Almost just said ta hell with it and run over it again.I dont like to see dumb animals suffer.Then I started thinking of how it woulda tasted,but this being California again!Nancy Pelosi was probably right behind me!!!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Throw it in reverse and stand on it*

"The deer scared me" .....
Now Gary we all expect to see a bunch of guitar stands comin' out of your shop now that you have that great new saw. :laughing: bill


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice score on the BS.Am sure you'll get lots of good use out of it.BW


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice. Post a review after you use it awhile. I'm looking to upgrade in the (probably distant) future.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 17, 2010)

Yeah, old thread, but too bad they don't sell that unit anymore. Was said to be a decent bandsaw. 
Remember when HF had the Delta clone mobile bases?
Everything good, is taken away.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Itchy Brother said:


> Its 06:30 and Im like a kid waiting to open my xmass gifts.


The first thing you need to do is get control of your scene and get that car out of your workshop! lol

Good luck with the new saw. I am still a couple machines away from one.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 17, 2010)

OP, How did that saw work out?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OP got a Grizzly!*

Quote:
Got the Grizz G0555 for $300 and still in the box.Drove 35 each way to pick it up.Didnt try to talk him down cause I checked grizz compamy online and I think it was $499 + shipping.Amazon was $450+ shipping.Thanks for all the advice.Itchy 
__________________


----------

